# pre-purchase question -lease option updates?



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

I see there is a way to beg for the lease for existing customers, but has there been any new rumblings about making this an official offer?


----------



## DWS44 (Apr 15, 2004)

You might want to read thru this thread if you havent already:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41907

I am very close to talking myself into trying it, too.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

DWS44 said:


> You might want to read thru this thread if you havent already:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41907
> 
> I am very close to talking myself into trying it, too.


DWS44: It certainly worked for me! The 942 is sweet! Nothing in this life is perfect, but the 942 is mighty nice! The PQ is superior - I've seen something about improved driver software in this model - whatever, it works!

da Doug


----------



## DWS44 (Apr 15, 2004)

datwell said:


> DWS44: It certainly worked for me! The 942 is sweet! Nothing in this life is perfect, but the 942 is mighty nice! The PQ is superior - I've seen something about improved driver software in this model - whatever, it works!
> 
> da Doug


I finally broke down and emailed them late this morning...couldnt stand it any longer. Got a call back from someone at about 6:40 tonight, but I forgot to take my cell phone to dinner and missed the call...called back and left a message, but no return call tonight. Hopefully good news tomorrow.


----------



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah I read through that post, but it doesn't mention anything about making it official in the future. I recall reading in a thread that in Charley Chat they expected an offer for existing customers to be released. I suppose the bottom line is nothing will happen until the demand for the unit slows. 

mpeg-4 or 942? that is the question. 

So with the lease option, can you lease one box and still have another box you already own? Once you lease, can you in the future decide to purchase the next generation box (read; mpeg4 HD PVR)? Any penalties etc?

thanks everyone!


----------



## DWS44 (Apr 15, 2004)

cocokola said:


> So with the lease option, can you lease one box and still have another box you already own? Once you lease, can you in the future decide to purchase the next generation box (read; mpeg4 HD PVR)? Any penalties etc?
> 
> thanks everyone!


Yes...you can have a combination of leased and owned receivers. When I signed up, I leased an 811 and 322. I later bought a 311 on ebay, and had no problems getting it activated!


----------

